# iPod 3e génération et Linux



## Delgesu (15 Décembre 2012)

Coucou,
n'utilisant presque plus mon Mac mais plutôt Linux, j'aimerais savoir si je peux utiliser mon vieil iPod 3G sur ma machine Linux, et donc avec un autre logiciel que iTunes. Je préfère demander avant de tout casser  
Pendant que j'y suis, avec QUEL logiciel ?  

Merci beaucoup.

PS: j'utilise Linux Mint 13


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Décembre 2012)

*Ici*


----------



## Delgesu (15 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour cette page  
En fait, j'ai déjà Banshee installé sur mon Linux, et donc il reconnaît l'iPod.


----------



## Delgesu (18 Décembre 2012)

Pendant que j'y suis, quel est le meilleur format de compression NON propriétaire à utiliser sous Linux ET lisible par mon vieil iPod ?  Ogg Vorbis ?

Banshee ne lit pas les AAC de toutes façons ...


----------

